# Shipping my Camper Van to Perth



## BWANA1976 (Sep 13, 2017)

Good day,
I thinking about to shipping my Camper Van to Perth. What are the "special rules" about the Custom Rules? The Camper is covered with a Carnet for 1 year. What about the Camper Insurance?I will travelling for 3 months, the Camper in Storage for some months and flying back. After, flying back for another 3 monts and shipping back the Camper(all this is the 1 year Carnet)!
I was in Australia in 2007(3months) & 2008(2 months) with KEA Rent Camper!
Thanks
-------------------


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

BWANA1976 said:


> Good day,
> I thinking about to shipping my Camper Van to Perth. What are the "special rules" about the Custom Rules? The Camper is covered with a Carnet for 1 year. What about the Camper Insurance?I will travelling for 3 months, the Camper in Storage for some months and flying back. After, flying back for another 3 monts and shipping back the Camper(all this is the 1 year Carnet)!
> I was in Australia in 2007(3months) & 2008(2 months) with KEA Rent Camper!
> Thanks
> -------------------


This may help:

https://infrastructure.gov.au/vehicles/imports/


----------



## BWANA1976 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks for the quikly answer!
I think it will be to mutch complicated(I have seen at the moment also other Info-Sides). I dont understand it, why so complicated! I have shipping years ago 2x to RSA(Durban1996 & 2003), also 2x to Canada(Halifax)=last year second time. Also 1x to Buenos-Aires(2009). No Specifical Problems...Normal Custom Paperwork, it was also allways with Storage-Places(in Australia no possible). Anyway, It was really fantastic in 2007/2008 with the Kea Camper(Ford Transit) no worrys at all! Fantastic Great Country!!!
Thanks
----------------


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

BWANA1976 said:


> Thanks for the quikly answer!
> I think it will be to mutch complicated(I have seen at the moment also other Info-Sides). I dont understand it, why so complicated! I have shipping years ago 2x to RSA(Durban1996 & 2003), also 2x to Canada(Halifax)=last year second time. Also 1x to Buenos-Aires(2009). No Specifical Problems...Normal Custom Paperwork, it was also allways with Storage-Places(in Australia no possible). Anyway, It was really fantastic in 2007/2008 with the Kea Camper(Ford Transit) no worrys at all! Fantastic Great Country!!!
> Thanks
> ----------------


I don't know about a short term import (like you plan) but I was going to import my vehicle here from the UK and honestly, it was way more hassle than worth it so I didn't bother in the end (plus fees were ridiculous).

It might be worth looking into buying and then selling a camper whilst you're here, that's what I did when I first came to Australia and travelled around.

Otherwise hiring is an option and there are a fair few companies which offer that.

Either way, I hope you have an amazing trip!! Best way to see the country is in a camper


----------

